# Soucis avec enceinte JBL créature II



## cocoobill (25 Décembre 2008)

Bonsoir

Je viens d'acheter des enceintes JBL creature II et le vendeur m'a dit de juste le brancher et oh ! magie toute la musique que j'aime.

le souci c'est que rien ne sort comme son et c'est toujours le son de l'ordi qui sort. 

Je suis sous I-Mac avec Mac OS X 10.4.11.

MERCI beaucoup pour votre aide, car je ne sait vraiment pas quoi, hormis d'aller rentre ces enceintes.

Bonnes fêtes a tous.


----------



## richard-deux (27 Décembre 2008)

cocoobill a dit:


> Bonsoir
> 
> Je viens d'acheter des enceintes JBL creature II et le vendeur m'a dit de juste le brancher et oh ! magie toute la musique que j'aime.
> 
> ...



Bonjour,
Il faut régler le son:

Préférences système -> Son -> Sortie et choisir tes enceintes.

C'est tout simple. 

Je pense que si tu avais lu la doc de tes enceintes, tu aurais trouvé.


----------



## cocoobill (28 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour

Merci pour ta réponse, je suis bien aller dés le début, dans le réglage son, mais le soucis c'est qu'il ne reconnait pas les enceinte, uniquement les haut parleurs interne.

La belle galère


----------



## stussi (15 Février 2010)

Solution trouvée pour le branchement des enceintes externes Creature?? J'ai le même souci...


----------



## tonrain (16 Février 2010)

Bonsoir, vous allez vous dire que je me moque de vous, mais non. Deux choses que je voudrais savoir, quelle est le type de branchement ? Et n'avez-vous pas par hasard, brancher dans la prise casque, qui est à côté de la prise écouteurs ?


----------



## tonrain (16 Février 2010)

Je voulais dire, la prise micro...

Et désolé du double post. Mais je ne peux pas éditer le premier message: j'ai pas de bouton éditer...


----------



## natafan (16 Février 2010)

stussi a dit:


> Solution trouvée pour le branchement des enceintes externes Creature?? J'ai le même souci...


 


j'ai aussi le même soucis avec jbl créature III, après vérification de toutes ses données....


----------



## lefoudupuit (16 Février 2010)

même soucis avec mon iMac 21" et un kit 2.1 de labtec (ou écouteurs de l'iPhone)


----------

